# Induction or c-section: which is the lesser of 2 evils?



## Mooshie

Because of my diabetes, I am either going to be induced at 38 weeks or will have a planned c-section depending on how bad my SPD is.

I'm not overly sure i'll have a choice when it comes to it as yet, but i'm trying to weigh up which would be the best choice for me. Obviously an induction can take longer for baby to come and there is more chance of further intervention (ie. epidural and possible section anyway) and I know with a c-section there is longer recovery time, but are there any major risks I should be aware of?

Also with induction/planned section, can I still have a birth plan of sorts?


----------



## mons75

Personally I'd choose the section. I have no experience though. xx


----------



## mumoffive

I would imagine that most people will advise you to go down the induction route. I have had two very straigthforward inductions. There are also a lot of horror stories..but they go either way. I havent had a section but i do know its a major operation and can have a 6wk recovery period [ especially with driving seemingly] Natural as possible is probably the best option if you have the choice. x


----------



## Itsychik

I'm being faced with a similar situation (because of baby's size) and although they haven't given me these definite options yet, my mw has mentioned both several times so I've spent a lot of time thinking about it.

On one hand, the benefits of a planned section is that you have more control over the situation, whereas an emergency section could be less pleasant...

However, I've (personally) decided that I would rather have a planned induction if it comes to it, because 1) the idea of a c-section scares me and 2) I don't want to miss out on the experience to feel the contractions (even if they are painful!) and at least attempt a vaginal birth. With a planned c-section those options are taken away, so that's just my personal preference.

With a planned induction you can definitely still have a birth plan, because you still have the chance of a 'normal' vaginal birth. There might be some additional restrictions (i.e. if you're hooked up to monitors or a drip you can't move around as freely) but the rest regarding birth, cord cutting, etc, you should still be able to decide yourself. That's what I'm planning for!

Good luck!


----------



## ClaireMuir123

I was induced with my son and it was very straight forward, as far as induction goes. I then ended up having a c-section (absolutely NOTHING to do with induction btw :haha:) and would choose to be induced 10 times over than have a c-section. With a section, you can't drive for 6 weeks, even if you recover well before then. It's very difficult in the first precious few days, it's hard to lift your baby, your tummy muscles take a serious battering (although I'm not sure if thats what it's like after a normal birth anyway lol) but when I was down on the floor changing nappies I couldn't push myself back up (my hubby had a few laughs at me struggling lol) 

Really it's down to you but in my personal opinion (and experience) I'd go for induction over section, any day of the week. Good Luck :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Tanikit

I have had two inductions at 38 weeks also because of diabetes - the second ended in C-section though as baby was getting distressed. An induction at 38 weeks has slightly more disadvantages than one at term or later as you are more likely not to be ready and so it can take longer. Mine took about 10 hours each which is not bad at all though (some take 2-3 days)

If I had a choice I would always choose a successful induction (even a successful one with intervention) over a C-section as the recovery from the C-section meant that I had less access to my baby after the birth. However the baby born by C-section was healthier than the one born naturally and struggled far less in the early weeks - she was not jaundiced like the other baby and had no diarrhoea. In my case an induction was far easier on me, but a C-section (except for mild breathing issues due to fluid build up) was better on the baby.

It is very hard to determine which is best in each case and people will always say a planned C-section is better than a EMCS, but an induction is better than a C-section. I know I went in really hoping that I'd go into labour early so I could just have my babies naturally, but that didn't happen - apparently with diabetes there is a risk of preterm labour.

I think whichever you choose (if you get a choice) go in there feeling confident that you have chosen the best option for you no matter what others say. The idea is a healthy baby - that is all that matters and both options should enable this.


----------



## Mooshie

This is it, as long as my baby gets here safe and healthy I don't really care how he gets here. Whether that be induction, natural, c-section etc. but I would like to know what i'm facing with each option just in case.

I really appreciate you sharing your experiences :hugs:


----------



## babybambi2011

ive got type 1 diabetes and i had a little chat with my consultant yesturday. they are letting me go to 40 weeks and will induce me at 40 weeks if lily isnt out by then. 
from an ex student midwife point of view..... id much rather go for the induction! c section is major abdominal surgery and i think that some people just chose the easy option but when you actually see what they do, no wonder your in pain for weeks after! its the most horible thing ive seen in all my experience as a student. an inducion can be long but then again, i delivered a baby who was induced. she had the gel at 8am and at 3pm baby was born and there was no need for any intervention whatso ever. in my opinion i would much rather start with an induction and if it ends up in a c section, i will be very happy knowing that atleast i gave it a shot. 
but everyone is different. just giving you my point of view.xx


----------



## Bournefree

I first of all want to say that the choices you have are all open to you, including normal spontaniouslabour. However if you&#8217;re uncomfortable with that because your medical staff are not recommending it, that&#8217;s fair enough.

I imagine the main obstacle is the spd, as if you diabetes is such that they are still ok with an induction, then baby doesn&#8217;t appear to have any physical disproportion to your pelvis for you to do this vaginally. So how is your spd? 
You could certainly worsen your symptoms of spd by not being able to be active or mobile in birth. I.E a syntocin drip and CGT could limit you to laying on you back on the bed (not the optimal position for labour and birth) - but if you know this beforehand you could refuse constant monitoring, and opt for regular monitoring by the MW so you have more freedom. Also, there are many stages to induction, so you don&#8217;t necessary have to be all strapped up - you might find that with a few sweeps and gels you could get going without the synthetic drugs. The drug induction has a higher incidence of women requesting epidurals, instrumental deliveries, and EMC-sections. It also can be a very drawn out process.. And you are going to need some patience, just like normal labour.

However, even a planned c-section shouldn&#8217;t be taken into lightly - it is after all major abdominal surgery, with all that goes with it - there is a higher proportion of blood loss, infection, longer recover times, increase in post-natal depression, and a decrease in breast feeding rates. Plus risks of unplanned tears to your uterus, tears or cuts to your bladder and other internal injuries. And as well as not being able to get up and about for more than a few hours to go to the toilet. There is the longer recovery time of the tissues, 6-8 weeks of not being able to pick up things from the floor, driving, or climbing stairs etc. There is also an increased risk of uterine rupture with subsequent babies (although still very small, it is a risk).. And some medical pros would automatically put you in a high risk category after just 1 c-section. The benefits of a c-section are that you will have a date for your op, and provided there isn&#8217;t many emcs taken place, you will know what day you are having your baby. Some women find this important when considering there other children that may need looking after - but I don&#8217;t think the long recovery time would persuade me

If you really have only the choice between the 2; then I would say the induction offers you better potential benefits, when you weigh up the risks together.

All the best whatever you decide. XxX


----------



## Mooshie

Oh yeh, I think you're probably right BabyBambi. 

I'm pretty sure if I am given the choice, I will go for the induction over a planned section and hope that it goes ok but as baby is already measuring 4 weeks over and I have SPD i'm not too sure that i'll actually be given the option. They certainly aren't letting me go to 40 weeks tho, so you are lucky!

I was going to start raspberry leaf tea next week (32 weeks) but i read on another thread it's not recommended in case of c-section. I'm a little stuck in limbo as to what to do just now really as I probably won't know until 36 weeks or what course of action they want to take :wacko:


----------



## Mooshie

Thank you for your post BourneFree, that's the kind of information i've been looking for and I couldn't seem to find any anywhere on here.

The main thing I was worrying about with induction was being tied to a bed as you say. If I am going to have the induction, I want to be able to move around. Along with the SPD I also have sciatica and I can't sit for any length of time without being in agony so I just couldn't bear it along with labour contractions and the section would probably be the best option for me :cry:

My SPD is getting worse tho. I am able to open my legs, but not very far and with baby being so big and getting even bigger the pressure on my pelvis is immense. 

The consultant told me last week that if I add up all 3 things together, it doesn't look great for me to have the induction, but it will be depending on the size of baby at my next scan and how the SPD is.

Like I say, i'm stuck in limbo at the moment so i'm just trying to get as much info as I can on everything


----------



## Bournefree

It's really hard to make these calls - Your medical teams are only there to advise you so you can make an informed choice - but it is what you decide, NOT them and one that YOU have to be comfortable with and what is best for you. You have sometime to gather all the info, see what information the latest scans give you then you can decide. (Also remmber you can also always change your mind too!)

If you do decide to go for the c-section - I would like to share a video with you of a women-focused C-section, which can show how it could be. I certainly looks lots better than other c-sections I have seen! And if I choose an elective C-section, it would have to be like this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5RIcaK98Yg&feature=player_embedded

Got to be worth talking to your consultant about this type of approach to a planned c-section.

XxX


----------



## Mooshie

Oh god, i'm bubbling!! :cry:

What a fantastic and informative video, thank you for sharing it :hugs:


----------



## momto4girls

I've Had 5 kids. 1st one natural, no intervention. 2nd one was induced (38.5 weeks). 3rd was induced (38.5 weeks). 4th was scheduled to be induced but came out on her own at 39 weeks. 5th was scheduled to be an elective c-section, but I went into labor 2 days before that and ended up with an emergency c-section. IF I had to pick (which if I have another child my option will be going into labor on my own or elective c-section, no induction option anymore b/c of the c-section) I'd pick the induction over the c-section. The recovery is much easier, and honestly, my inductions lasted less than 6 hours, from start to finish. My 5th baby is almost 4 weeks old, and I am still recovering from the c-section. my incision is healed, sure, but its still tender/bruised feeling, and now I'm getting sharp pains across it, which I've heard is from my nerves healing. I'm still taking the ibprofen b/c of the tenderness. If your given the choice, I'd go with the induction. Sure, its likely you'll end up wanting an epidural b/c the contractions are more painful, but in the end, its a better recovery for everyone involved.


----------



## XJessicaX

I am so pathetic. I just well up at anything showing babies being born!


----------



## Mooshie

Me too Jessica!


----------



## LEXIANN21

Mooshie said:


> Oh yeh, I think you're probably right BabyBambi.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if I am given the choice, I will go for the induction over a planned section and hope that it goes ok but as baby is already measuring 4 weeks over and I have SPD i'm not too sure that i'll actually be given the option. They certainly aren't letting me go to 40 weeks tho, so you are lucky!
> 
> I was going to start raspberry leaf tea next week (32 weeks) but i read on another thread it's not recommended in case of c-section. I'm a little stuck in limbo as to what to do just now really as I probably won't know until 36 weeks or what course of action they want to take :wacko:

Question about your statement of the RLT not being reccommended in case of c-section? Do you know the reasoning behind that? Thanks!


----------



## Mooshie

It didn't actually say why, it just said that you shouldn't take it if you are planning a c-section.

Bugger, I can't find the thread now! :growlmad:


----------



## LEXIANN21

I'm deathly afraid of c-section AND i've started drinking one cup per day of RLT. There is no reason I should have a c-section but I could be induced based on babys size. We're having a size ultrasound at 36 weeks to see how big he is at that point then will decide if we are scheduling an induction or not. Thats why I'm scared of c-section because I know inductions can lead to that. I'm still going to drink my RLT.


----------



## miss cakes

well im having a planned c section (ive had 2 previous) i think given the option id go with a c section a planned one is pretty relaxed and much less traumatic than a possible emergency one x


----------



## vickie83

I had an induction with my DD and whilst it was by no means straightforward I'd opt for that over a section every time.
I can't imagine the pain of SPD and an abdominal wound, ouch!!


----------



## bobblebot

i have had two inductions and three normal births at 10 days overdue. I am pregnant again and will have another induction at 38 weeks due to anitibodies little c, which cause complications if i go too long in pregnancy.

I would choose induction any day, although i have never had a ceasarian although i have undertook research with women in pregnancy and their birth experiences and in most cases those who had sections, reported more problem after the birth leading to hospitalisation and pain.

My inductions were totally problem free and easy,much betterthan the overdue vaginal births, which led to discomfort and one was a 10lb baby who had shoulder dystocia and got stuck coming out.

My induction babies have still been around 8lb but with very smooth, easy births, both took two lots of the gel inserted vaginally, a coupleof hours to start in full labour, i never noticed any difference in the births or contractions to uninduced ones, from that point exactly the same.

The midwife would break my waters as she did in two normal births, firtthey went naturally and as normal contractions intensified and around two hours later baby was here.

I hope to never have a section or an epidural ( as epidurals often lead to further interventions and sections). I love gas and air, if you use properly it is wonderful and i actually enjoy the whole birth process.

good luck on your decision huni.


----------

